# Blonde Cookbook



## Einstein (Mar 1, 2009)

Blonde Cookbook 

Monday
It's fun to cook for Tom. Today I made angel food cake. The recipe said beat 12 eggs separately. The neighbors were nice enough to loan me some extra bowls. 

Tuesday 
Tom wanted fruit salad for supper. The recipe said serve without dressing. So I didn't dress. What a surprise when Tom brought a friend home for supper 

Wednesday 
A good day for rice. The recipe said wash thoroughly before steaming the rice. It seemed kind of silly but I took a bath anyway. I can't say it improved the rice any. 

Thursday
Today Tom asked for salad again I tried a new recipe. It said prepare ingredients; lay on a bed of lettuce one hour before serving. Tom asked me why I was rolling around in the garden.. 

Friday
I found an easy recipe for cookies. It said put the ingredients in a bowl and beat it. There must have been something wrong with this recipe. When I got back, everything was the same as when I left. 

Saturday
Tom did the shopping today and brought home a chicken. He asked me to dress it for Sunday. I don't have any clothes that fit it, and for some reason Tom keeps counting to ten. 

Sunday
Tom's folks came to dinner. I wanted to serve roast but all I had was hamburger. Suddenly I had a flash of genius.. I put the hamburger in the oven and set the controls for roast. It still came out hamburger, much to my disappointment. 

GOOD NIGHT DEAR DIARY. This has been a very exciting week! I am eager for tomorrow to come so I can try out a new recipe on Tom. If I can talk Tom into buying a bigger oven, I would like to surprise him with a chocolate moose


----------



## Ikklemo (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh, I love it.


----------



## bev (Mar 1, 2009)

My favourite is the chocolate moose! Bev


----------



## Einstein (Mar 2, 2009)

I feared waking my neighbours when I was reading this before posting it, it is just so funny, pleased you like this lot... more to come soon. Let me get tomorrow out of the way!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 28, 2015)

Very good !


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 29, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Very good !


Yep, the old ones are the best (even from 2009).

Andy


----------



## Cleo (Dec 1, 2015)

hilarious !


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 1, 2015)

ROFL! That's brilliant.


----------

